
A Missed Business Opportunity: Senior Centers That Are Actually Fun - pavornyoh
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/a-missed-business-opportunity-senior-centers-that-are-actually-fun/416373/?single_page=true
======
transfire
I think they should dress seniors in Stormtrooper outfits and such. They could
be designed to give them additional motor support and they would look rad.

~~~
Allegrippus
Some years ago before I retired, I ventured into my local senior center to get
a free flu shot, and nearly got sucked into a big square dance while trying to
cross the room (it was mostly women and I guess they needed more men for
partners). A functioning light sabre would have come in mighty handy that day!

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
That's not the only functioning Sabre that would have come in handy ;)

------
indlebe
This was the premise for an Impractical Jokers punishment. Sal had to go to a
community planning board and propose a "Senior's Playground".

------
rickdale
Let them pretend to be professional sports team owners and give ra ra
speeches. Oh wait...

[http://www.mlive.com/lions/index.ssf/2015/11/martha_fireston...](http://www.mlive.com/lions/index.ssf/2015/11/martha_firestone_ford_makes_pa.html)

